

Ask HN: Successful launch without networking? - jamesjguthrie

Is it possible?<p>I find the idea of going to these monthly meets and things like them a bit tedious. Is it still possible to have a successful (financially at least) launch without doing the networking?
======
bdunn
Sure it is. You just need to realize that a launch isn't a singular, end-all
event.

Unless you're building a marketplace, promote constantly. Don't worry about
your launch day, have thousands of little launches.

When I launched Planscope, I had a strong announcement list in place. Had I
not, it would have been weak. But I kept blogging and talking about the
product, and a slow, linear (profitable) growth is the result.

